# How do you know who gave you a bad rating from either UBER or Lyft?



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Unless I am missing something, neither app has that detail.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

You dont - you think they are really going to tell you so you can go out and do something stupid?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Unless I am missing something, neither app has that detail.


lets just pretend we are real human beings


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

There should be a beginners only UP.net They could compare what type of chargers, water and mints they use.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ouch! Oftentimes it's ez to spot newbies. Uber is great for teaching how it is in the real world.
Thing is, ya gotta tell yourself sometimes....I'm not the one w/the problem, keep it moving.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Unless I am missing something, neither app has that detail.


Usually it's an educated guess if the rating comes in not long after you did a fare it's probably that last fare.
also if you think back to your previous few days I bet you could narrow it down to a handful of passengers that would fit the bill to Rate you low.

Those passages are younger and or business people that seem agitated annoyed. But honestly if you really did deserve a bad rating you probably know who it was from.

Outside of that I wouldn't worry about it it's annoying but it balances out if you're a decent driver


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

I usually return to a few pax homes at 6 am. Knock on their door. Carry a crowbar. When they open the door, just ask how they rated you. Say, “it’s simply business, not personal.” Slap the crowbar in your other palm a couple times. I think I saw this procedure in the Uber orientation video.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Seahawk3 said:


> Usually it's an educated guess if the rating comes in not long after you did a fare it's probably that last fare.
> also if you think back to your previous few days I bet you could narrow it down to a handful of passengers that would fit the bill to Rate you low.
> 
> Those passages are younger and or business people that seem agitated annoyed. But honestly if you really did deserve a bad rating you probably know who it was from.
> ...


Now why did you spoil this thread with a well thought out serious answer?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Time to give seminars...

On advanced Uber driving...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

Generally the person will be either someone you refused to allow

1 / to eat garlic pizza in your car or

2/ Someone who wanted to put their concrete encrusted bag in the back seat instead of boot. Or

3/ Someone who wanted to put their live fish in a bucket in your car , but only told you what was in bucket halfway , as you smelt saltwater in boot after bucket fell over. Or

4/ Arrogant business types who order you after a airport pick up to go through a drive thru bottle shop, then get the hump, when you refuse to allow them to drink the bottled beer in your car, despite telling them why. Or

5/ Riders who have been deactivated for being complete morons , but who open up another account , and make it their purpose in life to act civilised and rate good drivers 1 stars with a report, despite receiving good service . or 

6/ After you have refused to allow people to smoke cigars in your car or
The reasons can be endless , just keep chin up.
Most People are ok, that is my belief , the exceptions will always be around the corner , just keep on enjoying the remaining track.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Still Standing said:


> Generally the person will be either someone you refused to allow
> 
> 1 / to eat garlic pizza in your car or
> 
> ...


I don't know a single uber driver that allows pax to eat in their vehicle. I don't even allow pax w/cups w/o lids.
Don't like it, tuff. Its just disrespectful to eat in someone's car w/o permission.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Of course, you can try to guess, and totally screw up:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Unless I am missing something, neither app has that detail.


Ask not who gave you a bad rating; ask yourself why you care.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Ask not who gave you a bad rating; ask yourself why you care.


Because it affects my ratings, and ultimately, my job security.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Because it affects my ratings, and ultimately, my job security.


I think we all may have believed that when we started. Don't worry; it'll pass quickly.


----------

